# ,  / > Icom >  icom ic-732

## magua

!))     ,       ... ,      ,,,
   ,       +20,     , (    )             1.8, 3.5, 7,     ...          ...      ...
     "" ?

----------


## R4IN



----------


## ur4qrc

.   ....        .

----------


## magua

,    ...    ...   ...    ,        ...        !))

----------


## magua

205     ...       ,     ...))

----------


## magua

,      ...((    ,  +20 ...      ...         ,  ...

----------


## 4l1ma

> ,      ..


    ICOM-731...      ...       ICOM-735...    CW  ...  SSB   ... ,    -   ()  .  ...     ...   ..   ..  ..         ...       ..   ...     ...     ...    ..

----------


## magua

> 4,     .


    737   7.0 ...       PLL   ...    !
 !!!

----------


## RV9UP

> ..


      ?
     Q5 main unit.   2SC2053.  .  /    .

73 RV9UP


P.S.    .

----------


## LZ2HR

> 1   ,   .     "". .


!
 .  . 
1    1  ???

----------


## RV6AOA

> ,   ,  \  "".
>     ,  :  ,     1-2 .....


,       "" ,        ,   p-n  "".   .     SDR -    .

----------


## R0SBD

.    .       , ? ,    ,    ,    , ?    .       ...

----------


## RA3BA

- ( )?

----------


## R0SBD

,     , .       ,  ,   ,   .       -  ...     ,          .     , ,  .      ,      .. ,         ,   ,        .

----------


## R0SBD

.        ,     .   ,   ,  ,     ,  ...  .      .  ,      ,    ,   - .    ,     .     ,   .      ,     .    ,    .          , ,     .   : http://www.radiomanual.info/schemi/ICOM_HF/ICOM_HF.php    Ic-732,     ,           ic-730,    .  729    .    .  ,  , .  .     : http://www.cqham.ru/forum/showthread...EE%F2%E0%F2%FC
PS        .      ,   .          .

----------


## ua3rmb

> ! : IC-731-


     731-,       .  ,  ...

----------


## ua3rmb

> .    ,    , -      ,  , ?  ?


 ...
http://www.radiomanual.info/schemi/I...C-735_serv.pdf

----------


## ic271

,     " "   .      .      ....  V-     ..... ,   \.

----------


## UT0UM

> 


      ?
   ?




> Ic-732,    ,           ic-730


  731
 735

----------


## R0RR

> IC-730 - - , 732-     ,      .


  Icom,   IC-701,   ,   IC-730.
IC-732   IC-736, 737, 738,     ,  .
IC-731 -  IC-735,     .   - IC-735   -
https://www.mods.dk/manual.php?brand=icom  .     736-    ...
         RZ3CC  RV4CV?

----------


## R0SBD

: http://xn----ctbb3ac7c.xn--p1ai/ http://ua2kaliningrad.ru/tekhrazdel/...zyvy-o-remonte

*  34 ():*

http://technika-svyaz.ru/catalog/rem...-yaesu-vertex/

----------

